# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Gallarta.

## jlois

Sin encontrar referencias sobre esta presa y su pequeño embalse, he podido relacionarlo con la mina de Gallarta, la Corta de Bodavalle  http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...9170#post99170  , al encontrarse muy cerca de dicha mina serviría para abastecimiento de los servicios en este yacimiento.







Desde la coronación de esta presa de gravedad y contrafuertes...





Un sorprendido morador de estos parajes... jejeje.



La cola de este pequeño embalse... Disculpad el oscurecimiento de las esquinas en las imágenes, me sobrepasé con el parasol del objetivo...



Parte de las conducciones desde el paramento de la presa, totalmente rodeadas por la maleza...



" Loli... que paciencia tienes con este devorador de charquitos, jejeje..."



Una última imagen de las llamativas agujas calizas que podemos encontrarnos al recorrer estos parajes tan unidos a la minería vizcaina...

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Otro embalse más que conocemos gracias a tus viajes.

----------

